# Should I put an extra fan into the intake? (temperature)



## erasmus (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's my set up:

closet: the lit area is roughly a 2 x 5 ft space.
A ventable 400w HPS with air being pulled out by a 250cfm in-line 6" duct fan (brand suncourt from home depot) with a passive intake

for the room itself: 1 intake and 1 outake each 6" ductwork with a small cpu fan helping the air along.

I have it all venting out the side of the door (actually the stealthiest way to do it) with the intakes at the bottom and the outakes going out further. (going into the attic would require sawing through more than just drywall which I'm reluncant to do)

Inside the closet it was about 85 degrees, the house itself was 80.
85's pushing the high end (right?), and it's only gonna get hotter as the summer goes on. Given the amount of ventilation I have am I doing something wrong? There are a couple 90 degree bends but the amount of hot air coming out the fans seems pretty efficient. I was thinking of sticking a cpu fan on the intake feeding the lamp. Would that do much? If I needed to I could try another inline fan but with the one I have already it's a little noisy.


----------



## Vegs (Mar 9, 2009)

I would wait and see what the summer is going to bring you. I run those same temps and have no issues. Although I am not as critical as other folk may be...

Have you had any heat stress related issues? Or has this area not been christened yet?


----------



## erasmus (Mar 9, 2009)

they seem to be doing pretty well so far. I was just nervous about coming home one hot day to see them wilting from heat.

thanks.


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Erasmus, It will cool better if you have an intake AND exhaust fan (hot air out, nice cool air in...) and maybe a little fan to move the air around in there too. The intake and exhaust should be the same size but you have done that already


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 10, 2009)

Those Axial fans that suncourt makes are not anywhere near what the claim to be rated. You need a centrifugal style fan to cool you lamp. My buddy and I did a flow test with his meter from work. The axial style fans actually blow about half the cfms they are rated for and are twice as loud as a vortex or can fan of the same size with double the cfms.


----------



## chiefALLday (Mar 21, 2009)

so is vortex the way to go for a small med grow or are they too much for that style. or what about those squirl tale ones ?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 22, 2009)

The only way to get your temps down when it is hot outside is to run a air conditioning unit.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 22, 2009)

its 80 in your house right now??? Are you on the equator?? I doubt your plant will take much more heat that 85, you need to get something to cool your room figured out...


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am having the same problems with heat being the issue... I am looking at A portable AC from ABC warehouse here is the link to the one I am looking at. It draws only 7A's wich is the lowest one I have found but I have also heard that depending on were u live A swamp cooler would work!!! Here is A portable evap cooler u might want to look at. I have been told that those evap coolers can creat A mold issue due to the way they run... It is merly A wick system in wich u could build yourself!!! But here you go and I hope it helps you out. Let me know if u try either one!


AC---http://www.abcwarehouse.com/product_catalog/pc_proddetails.asp~assort_id~1206~prod_ID~11188#

Evap---http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=207443-12934-CP65&lpage=none


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 24, 2009)

erasmus said:
			
		

> Here's my set up:
> 
> closet: the lit area is roughly a 2 x 5 ft space.
> A ventable 400w HPS with air being pulled out by a 250cfm in-line 6" duct fan (brand suncourt from home depot) with a passive intake
> ...



Hey E, I'm gonna have your heat problem soon also, and I think the portable AC advice is gonna be right on. Your idea of active intake is also worthwhile though.. it will make a difference if ambient temps are borderline-ish.

Here's what I did: double ball-bearing 120 mm fans from tigerdirect.com. I duct-taped these to a regular passive intake for one's house.  I have one of these in my veg area. These two pictured here will go into my flower closet. BTW, I don't think I saw how tall your area might be...

HTH and good luck!


----------



## erasmus (Mar 25, 2009)

The space is three feet high. 

So far I'm just watching out, things have been alright. As I've been monitering the temps the grow room tends to stay around 75-80 degrees regardless of outside temperature, which is perfect. It's only on days when it gets 80 and above that it gets a little hotter inside. 

I'm debating between a vortex fan or maybe one of those small ac units. All I need is a few angelic degrees for those real dog days.

Thanks for the help. And good luck with all your grows. I'll post some picks in a journal so you guys can see how I'm doing. This is my second time around and it's been going pretty well.


----------

